# Samsung SyncMaster XL2370 LED, 23 zoll



## nanotec9 (12. August 2009)

Hallo Community, ich war bei Samsung auf der Seite  und da ist mir was neues aufgefallen, ein neuer LCD mit LED Technik.

XL2370 LED SyncMaster TFT Displays


Was haltet ihr davon, soll laut aussage von Samsung ca 350€ kosten. 
Samsung SyncMaster XL2370 LED, 23", 1920x1080.
Kontrast von  5.000.000:1   
Reaktionszeit von zwei Millisekunden eignet er sich gleichermaßen gut zum Spielen und Filmegucken.


----------



## Merty (4. September 2009)

Habe den Monitor heute im MEDIAMARKT-Prospekt gesehen.
Hat den schon einer von Euch gekauft ???

Wie ist das Ding denn so ... ??


----------



## Zerebo (4. September 2009)

Hmm scheint ja ganz neu zu sein.Auch wenn der schon seit Juli gelistet ist,hat den kein einziger Onlineshop.Sieht aber interessant aus.


----------



## krucki (6. September 2009)

MediaMarkt hatte ihn im Regal in der Verpackung schon rumliegen. Nun ists auch im Prospekt drin. Bin gespannt wie er sich "Live" macht. Interessiere micha uch für ihn, da der LG Pendant ja nicht wirklich in de Farbgrundeinstellung überzeugen konnte und ein Kolorimeter mir zu teuer ist.


----------



## vmark (7. September 2009)

Hallo
Habe Mir diesen Monitor heute im MM gekauft und muß sagen ein sehr schönes Bild.
Hatte auch vorher einen Samsung Monitor in der 22 " Klasse,der ist 1/2 Jahr alt,aber gegen den neuen ist das ein riesen Unterschied.
Super Schärfe und schwarz ist auch wirklich schwarz und weiß ist weiß.
Finde allerdings 330 Euro schon ziemlich viel,der wird bestimmt bald günstiger und dann ist das bestimmt ein Top Empfehlung.
Macht auch von der Optik was her,ein echtes Schmuckstück auf dem Schreibtisch.
Allerdings habe ich noch ein kleines Problem mit dem Bild,sehe erst etwas wenn der Anmeldebildschirm von Windows erscheint,
während des bootens sehe ich nichts, er wechselt immer zwischen analog und digital hin und her habe aber kein Bild.


----------



## alceleniel (7. September 2009)

Konntest du mal den HDMI-Anschluss testen? In einem Forum habe ich gelesen, dass das Bild etwas verschwommen ist (und das von 2 Leuten).


----------



## vmark (8. September 2009)

Hallo
HDMI konnte ich nicht testen da meine 260 GTX  nur zwei DVI Ausgänge besitzt und keinen HDMI Ausgang.
Bild über DVI ist aber super klar und gestochen scharf.
Habe eben nur das Problem das er beim hochfahren nicht erkannt wird und ich keine Bios daten sehen kann.
Habe erst ein Bild wenn Windows erscheint.


----------



## TheSlayedGuardian (9. September 2009)

Haste mal die "Pause/Untbr" Taste auf der Tastatur nach dem einschalten gedrückt ? Mein Monitor braucht auch immer sehr lange bis er an ist und man sieht dann meistens auch nur noch das Startlogo von Windows 7^^


----------



## Own3r (15. Februar 2010)

@vmark
Und wie hat der Samsung XL2370 LED sich bis jetzt geschlagen? Keine Probleme mehr (Startverzögerung)?


----------



## ODF (21. Februar 2010)

Ich habe mir diesen Monitor zur Jahreswende, als er noch 250,-€ im Laden um die Ecke gekostet hat gekauft.
Das Bild ist TOP und lautlos ist er auch. Lautlos ist mir wichtig da das Piepen der Kathoden (Hintergrungbeleuchtung) in meinem alten Monitor langsam meine Nerven zernagt hat...
In der Neigung ist er verstellbar in der Höhe jedoch nicht.
Der einzige Negativpunkt meinerseits aus ist, dass der Monitor nachdem der Rechner runtergefahren ist erst ein paar mal alle Schnittstellen nach einem Signal durchsucht. Beim Hochfahren das selbe Spiel, jedoch findet er dann ja eins. Um dieses Problem zu umgehen habe ich mir angewöhnt den Monitor, beim Runterfahren des Rechners, auszuschalten. Wenn man den Rechner dann startet und den Monitor wieder einschaltet kommt sofort das Bild über den richtigen Eingang. Die Startverzögerung nach dem einschalten liegt unter einer Sekunde und das Bild ist da.
Ich nuzte ebenfalls die DVI-Schnittstelle, bei Tests mit der HDMI-Schnittstelle (vom Laptop aus) konnte ich kein verschwommenes Bild feststellen.
Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit diesem Gerät, zu einem Koreaner (Made in Hungary) habe ich nur gegriffen weil SONY keine PC-Monitore mehr herstellt. Im Fazit bin ich sehr positiv überrascht.


----------



## Own3r (21. Februar 2010)

ODF schrieb:


> Ich habe mir diesen Monitor zur Jahreswende, als er noch 250,-€ im Laden um die Ecke gekostet hat gekauft.


Wieso, ist er jetzt teurer?


----------



## freak094 (28. Februar 2010)

Ein bekannter von mir hat ihn sich vor 2 wochen für 275€ bestellt und ich muss sagen das ding ist top man kann echt nicht meckern die Farben sind super und die schwarzwerte auch


----------



## Caspar (28. Februar 2010)

Hier Preisliste:
Samsung SyncMaster XL2370 LED, 23", 1920x1080, DVI-I, HDMI, Audio (LS23EFPKFV) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Wie stehts um die Helligkeit bei Sonnenschein und wo steht der Bildschirm?


----------



## Bushido26 (3. März 2010)

FÜR ALLE DIE BEIM SAMSUNG XL 2370 KEIN BILD HABEN BEIM HOCHFAHREN!
Ins Menü vom Monitor rein , SETUP&RESET auswählen und Autom. Quelle auf manuell setzen dann funktionierts auch mit dem Nachbarn!gg


----------



## Sm0ker (3. März 2010)

hi,
Frage zum Samsung
kann man den an die Wand hängen?
hat er eine Vesa Vorrichtung?
das ist leider ein Kaufgrund für mich
thx


----------



## freak094 (3. März 2010)

glaub nicht


----------



## FatBoo (4. März 2010)

nanotec9 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr davon, soll laut aussage von Samsung ca 350€ kosten.
> Samsung SyncMaster XL2370 LED, 23", 1920x1080.
> *Kontrast von  5.000.000:1   *
> Reaktionszeit von zwei Millisekunden eignet er sich gleichermaßen gut zum Spielen und Filmegucken.



Soo, das glauben wir jetzt mal alle... 
Der native Kontrast liegt bei ~1000:1

2ms auch nur G/G 



Sm0ker schrieb:


> hi,
> Frage zum Samsung
> kann man den an die Wand hängen?
> hat er eine Vesa Vorrichtung?
> ...



Nicht möglich!


----------



## freak094 (4. März 2010)

> Der native Kontrast liegt bei ~1000:1
> 
> 2ms auch nur G/G



ist ja auch so


----------



## midnight (4. März 2010)

freak094 schrieb:


> ist ja auch so



Das das so ist mag sein, aber was bringt dir diese Angabe?

Wenn an deinem neuen Kleinwagen dransteht "0 auf 100 in 3 Sekunden", dann sollte das auch so sein.
In Wirklichkeit wurden die Tests aber auf einem Leistungsprüfstand gemacht, ohne Luftwiderstand. Ergo bringt dir der angegebene Wert ungefähr garnichts.

so far


----------



## Own3r (31. März 2010)

Ich habe mir heute den Monitor gekauft und kann nichts negatives sagen! Er ist einfach perfekt!


----------



## Olly07 (11. April 2010)

Hallo,

könnte bitte jemand von Euch mal den Standfuss etwas genauer ausmessen? Ich muß mir eine Unterlage bauen und bräuchte dazu die genauen Abmessungen in Länge und Breite.

Vielen Dank!


----------

